

Can't Get Tenure? Then Get a Real Job - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-01-03/can-t-get-tenure-then-get-a-real-job.html

======
drdeadringer
I wonder if there people hiring from the flood of PhDs coming out of the
educational system.

